# Ardrossan to arran



## murandbev (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi 
So we're of to arran on Sunday morning is the anywhere for an overnight near the ferry port ?
Where's best ? 
Thanks


----------



## vanmandan (Apr 27, 2018)

I always use either of the 2 car parks a Troon harbour. fab views & the fish & chips at the Wee Hurrie are simply the best.


----------



## murandbev (Apr 27, 2018)

Cheers for that sounds great can't beat a decent fish and chips


----------

